

My first (terrible TSA) experience in USA as a 16 y/o (travelling with a 19 y/o) - will3942
http://blog.will3942.com/first-experience-america-16

======
EdwardMSmith
That is about as far from "terrible" as I can imagine the process being for a
minor (in the United States) traveling internationally unaccompanied by their
legal (in the United States) guardian.

~~~
will3942
Every time I've travelled internationally, even before I was 16 I've not had
this problem (being completely alone meeting someone) therefore I was quite
annoyed to be detained for this long and be met by someone who kept probing me
for information when he could clearly see I'd got this far and had all require
d information.

It felt like I was wasting the second TSA agent's time being there.

Perhaps terrible is the wrong word, but it still wasn't a very welcoming
experience and left me feeling quite angry/upset for the remainder of that
day.

------
lawrencegs
Unfortunately, this "secondary inspection" is a pretty standard procedure for
the Department of Homeland Security. Even though the situation is much better
now, a couple year after 9/11 - all non-American males (and some females) will
have to go through this secondary check.

The process took 2-3 hours, we have to sit on a room where we can't use our
cellphone, and wait until we are called. Then comes the interview, which
should be pretty easy if you have nothing to hide. Sometimes you have to show
your credit card, letter from school/company, friends/family # to verify, etc.
We have to go through this every-single-time we enter the border. Tedious, but
that's the norm....

Nowadays they are more lenient on this secondary process, but if you get lucky
- you'll get a taste of this "welcoming party" :)

~~~
will3942
Unfortunately this wasn't the case, my friend (never visited America) didn't
have to go through this, only me.

~~~
lawrencegs
Nowadays they pick people "randomly" \- which means it can be anything..

~~~
will3942
Didn't seem to be phrased like that but thanks for the info :) think because
everyone was at school and it wasn't a holiday it was less busy!

------
manacit
This doesn't seem like a "terrible" TSA experience at all? I know everyone
loves to hate the TSA/Government, but this seems like a relatively normal
procedure, especially for a 16 year old traveling with a 19 year old.

According to his description of events, the first TSA officer did nothing
wrong but check his note and then send him through to make sure everything
checked out. I know the OP might be insulted (because he's 16, he doesn't
_need_ a note), but that doesn't mean it's a terrible TSA experience when
someone asks.

I'm all for hating the TSA, but I would _not_ call this terribly by _any_
stretch of the word, it's about as far from terrible as one could get.

~~~
will3942
The TSA agent was incredibly rude and didn't seem to want to listen to any
part of my explanation, he could see I had a note from my mum saying I would
be visiting with my friend so I don't see why I would have to be detained for
a while.

Terrible was more of a personal opinion because I've never experienced airport
security like this in my life, I've been asked when I arrive who I'm meeting
etc but not detained or anything.

------
chrismcb
It sounds more like an issue with the customs agent, and not TSA. Was the note
notarized? In America 16 is a minor and needs parent or guardian approval, a
friend is not a guardian. I would say your experience was probably about par
for the course for an unescorted minor entering the country (your friend
doesn't really count) If the note wasn't notarized I'm surprised you actually
made it into the country!

